# Barcellona - Inter. 12 ottobre ore 21, tv e Streaming



## Tifo'o (9 Ottobre 2022)

Per gli ingiocabili partita chiave al Camp Nou contro il Barcellona, dopo la grande prova della settimana scorso la squadra di Inzaghi ora dovranno andare in Spagna per allungare o comunque cercare almeno un pareggio che sarebbe vitale per la classifica. Al Camp Nou ci saranno più di 80mila per la carica catalana. 

Il match in diretta su Amazon alle ore 21.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per gli ingiocabili partita chiave al Camp Nou contro il Barcellona, dopo la grande prova della settimana scorso la squadra di Inzaghi ora dovranno andare in Spagna per allungare o comunque cercare almeno un pareggio che sarebbe vitale per la classifica. Al Camp Nou ci saranno più di 80mila per la carica catalana.
> 
> Il match in diretta su Amazon alle ore 21.


Inzaghi deve solo decidere se parcheggiare il bus ,il tram o il treno.
Per il resto squadra fatta.

Gli ingiocabili quando vincono senza tirare in porta e subendo l'impossibile si ricaricano e si esaltano pure.
DNA Inter lo chiamano.
Che geni di m che hanno.
Saranno geni ingiocabili.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Ottobre 2022)

Dopo aver vinto all'andata gli basta il pari. E un rigorino inventato magari.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per gli ingiocabili partita chiave al Camp Nou contro il Barcellona, dopo la grande prova della settimana scorso la squadra di Inzaghi ora dovranno andare in Spagna per allungare o comunque cercare almeno un pareggio che sarebbe vitale per la classifica. Al Camp Nou ci saranno più di 80mila per la carica catalana.
> 
> Il match in diretta su Amazon alle ore 21.



Se Putin vuole ricorrere all'uso del nucleare, potrebbe esordire sganciando una caramella sul Camb Nu. "Ingiocabili e mafiosi specchio del degrado occidentale", e giù di likes.


----------



## Solo (9 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per gli ingiocabili partita chiave al Camp Nou contro il Barcellona, dopo la grande prova della settimana scorso la squadra di Inzaghi ora dovranno andare in Spagna per allungare o comunque cercare almeno un pareggio che sarebbe vitale per la classifica. Al Camp Nou ci saranno più di 80mila per la carica catalana.
> 
> Il match in diretta su Amazon alle ore 21.


Una delle due andrà in Europa League, ergo comunque vada si gode.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Ottobre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Una delle due andrà in Europa League, ergo comunque vada si gode.


Calma , gli ingiocabili hanno sempre l'asterisco. 
C'è ancora Bologna.


----------



## admin (12 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per gli ingiocabili partita chiave al Camp Nou contro il Barcellona, dopo la grande prova della settimana scorso la squadra di Inzaghi ora dovranno andare in Spagna per allungare o comunque cercare almeno un pareggio che sarebbe vitale per la classifica. Al Camp Nou ci saranno più di 80mila per la carica catalana.
> 
> Il match in diretta su Amazon alle ore 21.



.


----------



## Nomaduk (12 Ottobre 2022)

se non perdono stasera sono qualificati al 90%. gli basta dopo una vittoria contro il viktoria plizen.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Ottobre 2022)

Gli inossidabili troveranno un ambientino mica banale a barcellona.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Praticamente fatta per il passaggio del turno dai


----------



## gabri65 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per gli ingiocabili partita chiave al Camp Nou contro il Barcellona, dopo la grande prova della settimana scorso la squadra di Inzaghi ora dovranno andare in Spagna per allungare o comunque cercare almeno un pareggio che sarebbe vitale per la classifica. Al Camp Nou ci saranno più di 80mila per la carica catalana.
> 
> Il match in diretta su Amazon alle ore 21.



Previsto intorno a quell'orario il collaudo di un ICBM nordcoreano con bersaglio finale nel Mar del Giappone.

Camp Nou con latitudine compatibile, basterebbe un errore nella longitudine. In mancanza dell'asteroide, confidiamo negli apparati di controllo approssimativi di Cicciobello Kim per l'avverarsi del sogno.


----------



## kekkopot (12 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per gli ingiocabili partita chiave al Camp Nou contro il Barcellona, dopo la grande prova della settimana scorso la squadra di Inzaghi ora dovranno andare in Spagna per allungare o comunque cercare almeno un pareggio che sarebbe vitale per la classifica. Al Camp Nou ci saranno più di 80mila per la carica catalana.
> 
> Il match in diretta su Amazon alle ore 21.


Il Barcellona si fà odiare sempre e quando avrebbe le occasioni per risultare simpatica, perde contro i merdazzurri e si fà odiare ancor di più.


----------



## Solo (12 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Gli inossidabili troveranno un ambientino mica banale a barcellona.


Mah. Stanno caricando la partita manco fosse una finale di Champions. O la sbloccano sbutio o rischiano di farsi prendere dalla foga e gli esplode tutto in faccia.

Io comunque godró in ogni caso.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Per me l’Inter non perde.


----------



## Rudi84 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Vista la sfavillante partita dell' inter all'andata dove hanno passato la metà campo addirittura 2 volte in 90 minuti non credo avranno problemi.


----------



## chicagousait (12 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per gli ingiocabili partita chiave al Camp Nou contro il Barcellona, dopo la grande prova della settimana scorso la squadra di Inzaghi ora dovranno andare in Spagna per allungare o comunque cercare almeno un pareggio che sarebbe vitale per la classifica. Al Camp Nou ci saranno più di 80mila per la carica catalana.
> 
> Il match in diretta su Amazon alle ore 21.


Gli hanno vietato anche di indossare i loro colori. Diciamo che gli spagnoli non sanno perdere. 

Tanto faranno il partitone e vinceranno facile


----------



## emamilan99 (12 Ottobre 2022)

X2 Inter con goal di Lautaro


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per gli ingiocabili partita chiave al Camp Nou contro il Barcellona, dopo la grande prova della settimana scorso la squadra di Inzaghi ora dovranno andare in Spagna per allungare o comunque cercare almeno un pareggio che sarebbe vitale per la classifica. Al Camp Nou ci saranno più di 80mila per la carica catalana.
> 
> Il match in diretta su Amazon alle ore 21.



Dopo le proteste viste all'andata da parte del barca stasera ne vedremo delle belle.
O finisce in goleada o finisce a rigorini e rigoretti.


----------



## Nomaduk (12 Ottobre 2022)

*Barcellona (4-3-3): Ter Stegen; Sergi Roberto, Piqué, Eric Garcia, Marcos Alonso; Pedri, Busquets, Gavi; Dembelé, Lewandowski, Raphinha. Allenatore: Xavi.*

*Inter (3-5-2): Onana; Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni; Dumfries, Barella, Calhanoglu, Mkhitaryan, Dimarco; Dzeko, Lautaro. 
Allenatore: Inzaghi.*


----------



## KILPIN_91 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Il derby degli insolventi.


----------



## Pungiglione (12 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> *Barcellona (4-3-3): Ter Stegen; Sergi Roberto, Piqué, Eric Garcia, Marcos Alonso; Pedri, Busquets, Gavi; Dembelé, Lewandowski, Raphinha. Allenatore: Xavi.
> 
> Inter (3-5-2): Onana; Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni; Dumfries, Barella, Calhanoglu, Mkhitaryan, Dimarco; Dzeko, Lautaro.
> Allenatore: Inzaghi.*


Sulla carta dovrebbero prendere uno sveglione mai visto ma si sa, gli ingiocabili...


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Ottobre 2022)

ma gli sfinteristi san parlare di qualcosa oltre a quello schifo di partita che han fatto a barcellona nel 2010 dove dovevan perdere tipo 5-0?


----------



## RickyB83 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Per me è da x2


----------



## admin (12 Ottobre 2022)

Che scandalo sto Farça


----------



## Solo (12 Ottobre 2022)

Non so perché ma sento l'odore di qualche casino arbitrale in arrivo. Non so a favore di chi però.


----------



## folletto (12 Ottobre 2022)

Sti catalogni hanno la sindrome dell’inda, quando vedono melmazzurro se la fanno sotto


----------



## Raryof (12 Ottobre 2022)

Il Barca gioca senza difesa.
Modulo 0-7-3


----------



## folletto (12 Ottobre 2022)

Vai di rissa, vai vai


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Ottobre 2022)

banana ahahahahah


----------



## Solo (12 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> banana ahahahahah


Incredibile il culo che ha. È la terza papera che fa in 5 partite e gli sono andate tutte bene.


----------



## Alkampfer (12 Ottobre 2022)

avrei preferito questo barca invece del chelsea.


----------



## Raryof (12 Ottobre 2022)

E' penoso 'sto Barca, non hanno fase difensiva, se perdono palla gli vanno in porta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Incredibile il culo che ha. È la terza papera che fa in 5 partite e gli sono andate tutte bene.


come donnarumma, poi il culo finisce e arrivano tutti insieme.


----------



## Franz64 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Meglio l'inda del Farsa fin'ora


----------



## Solo (12 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> come donnarumma, poi il culo finisce e arrivano tutti insieme.


E siamo a 4 incredibile


----------



## Raryof (12 Ottobre 2022)

Il polacco non ne becca mezza


----------



## Kayl (12 Ottobre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> E siamo a 4 incredibile


questo se si piega per raccogliere la saponetta sotto la doccia ci scivola sopra e tira una testata sulle palle a quello dietro..


----------



## Nomaduk (12 Ottobre 2022)

il barca è davvero robetta. il chelsea è altra cosa.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Ottobre 2022)

Dembele con i baffi alla zorro mah...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Ottobre 2022)

Xavi è il re dei piangina, batte Limone 10-0. Sempre a lamentarsi


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Ottobre 2022)

comunque nel pre partita ho visto Milito a commentare. La trasformazione in Robert De Niro è quasi completata


----------



## Raryof (12 Ottobre 2022)

Ma vai a mangiare sapone


----------



## Solo (12 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> il barca è davvero robetta. il chelsea è altra cosa.


Mah. Secondo me noi perderemmo. Il lavoro che fa l'Inter di difesa bassa e contropiede noi non lo sappiamo fare. Tata poi non ha il culo di Onana, ne prenderebbe 4.


----------



## Igniorante (12 Ottobre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Xavi è il re dei piangina, batte Limone 10-0. Sempre a lamentarsi



È la scuola Barca.
Immaginati Busquets o Neymar allenatori


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Ottobre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> comunque nel pre partita ho visto Milito a commentare. La trasformazione in Robert De Niro è quasi completata


UGUALE - Taxi Driver


----------



## kYMERA (12 Ottobre 2022)

Pazzesco l'arbitraggio pro Inter stasera.


----------



## Nomaduk (12 Ottobre 2022)

gollazzo


----------



## Solo (12 Ottobre 2022)

Spiaze!


----------



## Raryof (12 Ottobre 2022)

gooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## chicagousait (12 Ottobre 2022)

E finalmente


----------



## admin (12 Ottobre 2022)

Daje!


----------



## kYMERA (12 Ottobre 2022)

Grande Rafinha che recupero di palla.


----------



## R41D3N (12 Ottobre 2022)

Gooooooo


----------



## Blu71 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Gol!


----------



## Raryof (12 Ottobre 2022)

Bella dormita del fenomeno armeno!


----------



## Nomaduk (12 Ottobre 2022)

certo che sarebbe grottesco che le 3 grandi d'italia si ritrovassero in el.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Ottobre 2022)

DEmbelèèèè..ciapa lèèèè


----------



## folletto (12 Ottobre 2022)

Che giocatina Rafigna


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Ottobre 2022)

Comunque sto Laureato posso dirlo? Mi pare un bluff


----------



## Raryof (12 Ottobre 2022)

Onana è un pippone allucinante


----------



## Solo (12 Ottobre 2022)

Sto Onana è un flipper ahahahah, appena vede un pallone parte ahahHH


----------



## Milanoide (12 Ottobre 2022)

3 giocatori dell'Inter indecisi e si prende il gol.
Fino ad ora cugini non male. Vediamo ora se la riprendono. Non impossibile


----------



## folletto (12 Ottobre 2022)

Bel portierino Ognagna


----------



## sette (12 Ottobre 2022)

Sto Mikitarian quanto è scarso


----------



## Alkampfer (12 Ottobre 2022)

praticamente goal di rapinia


----------



## Solo (12 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque sto Laureato posso dirlo? Mi pare un bluff


È uno dei classici periodi dove non segna neanche con le mani.

Poi magari si sblocca e fa 7-8 gol in 10 partite.


----------



## Igniorante (12 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> certo che sarebbe grottesco che le 3 grandi d'italia si ritrovassero in el.



Speriamo di arrivare quarti, piuttosto!


----------



## Raryof (12 Ottobre 2022)

Manco giallo a Dzeko? bah


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque sto Laureato posso dirlo? Mi pare un bluff


eh be alla buon'ora!! non eccelle in niente.

anche pedri e gavi non son male ma di fenomenale han solo l'hype per ora.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Ottobre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> È uno dei classici periodi dove non segna neanche con le mani.
> 
> Poi magari si sblocca e fa 7-8 gol in 10 partite.



in Europa un attaccante così lento come Lautaro è improponibile. Per la serie A va bene


----------



## Andris (12 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> eh be alla buon'ora!! non eccelle in niente.
> 
> anche pedri e gavi non son male ma di fenomenale han solo l'hype per ora.


giocano in prima squadra da minorenni...il 99% dei giocatori alla loro età stavano a fare il doposcuola
è ovvio che devono crescere ancora, ma sono destinati a fare i titolari pure in nazionale
se a 16-17 anni fai il titolare nel Barcelona sei predestinato


----------



## Raryof (12 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> eh be alla buon'ora!! non eccelle in niente.
> 
> anche pedri e gavi non son male ma di fenomenale han solo l'hype per ora.


Nel calcio muscolare di oggi profili senza cm e piccolotti faranno molta fatica, difficilmente vedremo un altro Barca di piccolotti dominare per un decennio, di solo possesso, ormai non vinci più così.


----------



## Antokkmilan (12 Ottobre 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> 3 giocatori dell'Inter indecisi e si prende il gol.
> Fino ad ora cugini non male. Vediamo ora se la riprendono. Non impossibile


Il Barca sta dominando


----------



## Tobi (12 Ottobre 2022)

Julio Cesar: L'inter sulla carta è più forte del Barcellona


----------



## Giofa (12 Ottobre 2022)

Mi fa ridere come difendano ed esaltino Onana.
Per me è imbarazzante, ma meglio così, lasciamoglielo credere


----------



## Raryof (12 Ottobre 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Mi fa ridere come difendano ed esaltino Onana.
> Per me è imbarazzante


Verissimo, non tiene una palla, sulle palle alte va a vuoto fisso e gli manca solo il retino per catturare le farfalle per essere perfetto, ma è ad un passo dalla papera vera...


----------



## Alkampfer (12 Ottobre 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Julio Cesar: L'inter sulla carta è più forte del Barcellona


si, sulla carta igienica.


----------



## Nomaduk (12 Ottobre 2022)

Tra onana e handnovic non si sa chi è peggio. Mi sa che presto o tardi dovranno trovare un portiere più affidabile.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> giocano in prima squadra da minorenni...il 99% dei giocatori alla loro età stavano a fare il doposcuola
> è ovvio che devono crescere ancora, ma sono destinati a fare i titolari pure in nazionale
> se a 16-17 anni fai il titolare nel Barcelona sei predestinato


infatti adesso son troppo giovani.
hanno un centrocampo troppo leggero ed inconcludente.


----------



## Solo (12 Ottobre 2022)

Gran gol!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Ottobre 2022)

Farca ridicolo


----------



## kYMERA (12 Ottobre 2022)

che cul che hanno


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Ottobre 2022)

bel gol di Barella


----------



## meteoras1982 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Gol e passaggio bellissimi.


----------



## chicagousait (12 Ottobre 2022)

Il Barcellona in difesa ha fatto sempre pietà


----------



## Milanoide (12 Ottobre 2022)

Molto bello purtroppo


----------



## folletto (12 Ottobre 2022)

Pique……


----------



## Hellscream (12 Ottobre 2022)

Pique LOL


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Ottobre 2022)

madonna giocano ancora con pique e busquets.
non eran buoni 10 anni fa, figurarsi oggi...


----------



## Nomaduk (12 Ottobre 2022)

una farsa totale


----------



## meteoras1982 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Molto meglio l'Inter ora.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Bello Piqué che fa il segno di lasciarla passare 
per poi attaccare il cervello e accorgersi che era una pessima idea lol


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Ottobre 2022)

segnano solo su un rigore regalato sti bambini dell'asilo.


----------



## Kayl (12 Ottobre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Bello Piqué che fa il segno di lasciarla passare
> per poi attaccare il cervello e accorgersi che era una pessima idea lol


Io sono più di 10 anni che dico che è uno scarso, poi tutti tiravano fuori la sua bacheca, io ho sempre risposto "quando gioca titolare il 70% delle volte che il barça prende gol su azione c'è di mezzo lui che sbaglia, il fenomeno".


----------



## Nomaduk (12 Ottobre 2022)

farsa tanto fumo ma poco arrosto


----------



## folletto (12 Ottobre 2022)

Fase difensiva del barca imbarazzante, la vincono gli ingiocabili


----------



## Nomaduk (12 Ottobre 2022)

vabe ciao


----------



## kYMERA (12 Ottobre 2022)

Pazzesco


----------



## Solo (12 Ottobre 2022)

Farça in Europa League ahahahahah

Una bella leva nel sedere per Laporta


----------



## Raryof (12 Ottobre 2022)

Che squadrazza questa


----------



## Hellscream (12 Ottobre 2022)

Stringi stringi gli unici a fare pena siamo stati noi e quegli scappati di casa dei mafiosi.


----------



## kYMERA (12 Ottobre 2022)

Ad avercelo noi Laureato


----------



## pazzomania (12 Ottobre 2022)

Cmq le melme stanno facendo bella figura in CL, non sarà il Barca dei bei tempi, ma se riescono a batterli sia all' andata che al ritorno è un'impresa


----------



## Milanoide (12 Ottobre 2022)

Molto bello anche questo.


----------



## admin (12 Ottobre 2022)

Che schifo il Farca


----------



## Freddy Manson (12 Ottobre 2022)

Tu vedi che alla fine questi, grazie allo slancio della ladrata all'andata, si qualificano agli ottavi, mentre noi andiamo in EL.


----------



## Maurizio91 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Xavi e panchina che al loro gol esultano che neanche alla finale dei mondiali.

O hanno il dente avvelenato dall'andata, o sono odiosi, o hanno complessità d'inferiorità nei confronti dell'Inter (...).

Ora addirittura vantaggio sfinterista; se non fosse che l'altra squadra è proprio quella Sfinterista, guferei il Farca alla grandissima.


----------



## Raryof (12 Ottobre 2022)

Ma con quella difesa poi, dai sono scarsi davvero


----------



## Alkampfer (12 Ottobre 2022)

vantaggio meritato! il barca dietro è scandaloso


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Cmq le melme stanno facendo bella figura in CL, non sarà il Barca dei bei tempi, ma se riescono a batterli sia all' andata che al ritorno è un'impresa


il barca è costruito per farsi brutalizzare da squadre come l'inter che si chiudono e ripartono.
han meritato nelle 2 partite niente da dire.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Ottobre 2022)

Sapete cosa?

Quest' anno che Inter o Juve vincano le loro partite di CL non me ne frega un tubo, tanto fanno schifo, non c è alcun rischio possano vincerla.


----------



## Hellscream (12 Ottobre 2022)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Tu vedi che alla fine questi, grazie allo slancio della ladrata all'andata, si qualificano agli ottavi, mentre noi andiamo in EL.


E sarà solo colpa nostra.


----------



## Maurizio91 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Statistica forse curiosa:
Il Barcellona in campionato, dopo 8 partite, ha un incredibile score di 20 gol fatti e un solo gol subito.
Sembrerebbe una grande difesa.

Giocano in champions e prendono gol in tutte le partite (incluso Vittoria Pilzen), di cui 3 dall'Inter nel doppio confronto


----------



## RickyB83 (12 Ottobre 2022)

RickyB83 ha scritto:


> Per me è da x2


Eccolo il goal di lautaro..


----------



## Kayl (12 Ottobre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Xavi e panchina che al loro gol esultano che neanche alla finale dei mondiali.
> 
> O hanno il dente avvelenato dall'andata, o sono odiosi, o hanno complessità d'inferiorità nei confronti dell'Inter (...).
> 
> Ora addirittura vantaggio sfinterista; se non fosse che l'altra squadra è proprio quella Sfinterista, guferei il Farca alla grandissima.


hanno una difesa oscena e pensavano di vincere schiacciando l'inter, facendo proprio il loro gioco di ricompattarsi e contropiede, letteralmente la stessa tattica dell'andata con cui se la sono presa in quel posto. Il barca doveva fare possesso basso per stanare l'inter e poi partire in velocità sulle fasce, non tentare l'aggressione in avanti dove metti una museruola al tuo bomber al centro dell'attacco e costringi la squadra ai cross dove l'inter è strafavorita.

Un appunto, comunque. Quando prendi un ex giocatore come allenatore, mai farlo se in rosa ci sono i suoi amichetti di quando giocava, piuttosto che toglierli si fa impalare.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il barca è costruito per farsi brutalizzare da squadre come l'inter che si chiudono e ripartono.
> han meritato nelle 2 partite niente da dire.


Non ho visto, la sto guardando da soli 10 minuti, e non penso di arrivare a 11.

La mia soglia di attenzione sul calcio se non c'è il Milan in campo è davvero bassa


----------



## enigmistic02 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Oggi giorno è molto meglio affrontare le squadre spagnole di quelle inglesi, i ritmi sono più bassi e la qualità non è certo quella dei tempi d'oro. 

Complimenti alle me*de comunque. Hanno fatto il loro.


----------



## Tobi (12 Ottobre 2022)

Eppure Xavi dovrebbe sapere che il suo Barcellona con quel gioco soporifero ha vinto tutto perché aveva un alieno in squadra che decideva le partite altrimenti avoglia a fare passaggi di qua e di la..


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Ottobre 2022)

Stasera dunque scopriamo che gli inadeguati all'Europa,al netto degli errori arbitrali,siamo noi e non i tanto perculati interisti e napoletani.


----------



## Solo (12 Ottobre 2022)

Ah beh, con Kessie cambia tutto adesso


----------



## Kayl (12 Ottobre 2022)

beh io comunque vada me la rido, nei forum del barça stanno impazzendo, hanno ipotecato la metà dei loro profitti e pure la verginità delle loro madri a momenti per smiliardare sul mercato per finire in Europa League.XD
Comunque con gli allenatori sembrano Galliani e Berlusca post-allegri, solo che ci mettono centinaia di milioni sul mercato.


----------



## Maurizio91 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> hanno una difesa oscena e pensavano di vincere schiacciando l'inter, facendo proprio il loro gioco di ricompattarsi e contropiede, letteralmente la stessa tattica dell'andata con cui se la sono presa in quel posto. Il barca doveva fare possesso basso per stanare l'inter e poi partire in velocità sulle fasce, non tentare l'aggressione in avanti dove metti una museruola al tuo bomber al centro dell'attacco e costringi la squadra ai cross dove l'inter è strafavorita.
> 
> Un appunto, comunque. Quando prendi un ex giocatore come allenatore, mai farlo se in rosa ci sono i suoi amichetti di quando giocava, piuttosto che toglierli si fa impalare.


Sì, la sensazione è che l'incastro tattico sia tutto a favore dell'Inter.
Quei casi in cui magari giochi contro il City e va tutto bene, ma contro una specifica squadra, anche se inferiore, non funziona.

Perché 1 gol subito in 8 partite difficilmente è un caso. Ma guardandoli contro l'Inter non sembrano affatto impenetrabili


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Eppure Xavi dovrebbe sapere che il suo Barcellona con quel gioco soporifero ha vinto tutto perché aveva un alieno in squadra che decideva le partite altrimenti avoglia a fare passaggi di qua e di la..


probabilmente pensa di aver vinto tutto per merito dei suoi passaggini di 1metro


----------



## emamilan99 (12 Ottobre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> X2 Inter con goal di Lautaro


lo avevo detto ..


----------



## Kayl (12 Ottobre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Sì, la sensazione è che l'incastro tattico sia tutto a favore dell'Inter.
> Quei casi in cui magari giochi contro il City e va tutto bene, ma contro una specifica squadra, anche se inferiore, non funziona.
> 
> Perché 1 gol subito in 8 partite difficilmente è un caso. Ma guardandoli contro l'Inter non sembrano affatto impenetrabili


nell'1-0 piqué che dice di lasciar scorrere la palla, nel 2-0 Busquets che fa un passaggio corto direttamente sui piedi dell'avversario e non si preoccupa neanche di tornare a difendere. Nei forum del barça chiedono (insultano a morte) Xavi urlando di togliere i suoi compagni di sega dal campo.


----------



## Solo (12 Ottobre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> beh io comunque vada me la rido, nei forum del barça stanno impazzendo, hanno ipotecato la metà dei loro profitti e pure la verginità delle loro madri a momenti per smiliardare sul mercato per finire in Europa League.XD
> Comunque con gli allenatori sembrano Galliani e Berlusca post-allegri, solo che ci mettono centinaia di milioni sul mercato.


Attiveranno un'altra leva e venderanno gli scopini dei cessi del Camp Nou. Questo si meritano.


----------



## Viulento (12 Ottobre 2022)

bravo presidente, buona champions e soprattutto buona panchina.


----------



## Kayl (12 Ottobre 2022)

non guardo la partita e scommetto che hanno già iniziato coi cross inutili per i nani.lol


----------



## emamilan99 (12 Ottobre 2022)

*inter e napoli *vanno agli ottavi di champions, quindi giocheranno sempre martedì/mercoledì ed avranno sempre almeno 2 giorni pieni per preparare il campionato
*noi *rischiamo di andare in europa league che si gioca il giovedi sera e quindi avere solo l'allenamento del sabato per preparare il match di serie a della domenica


----------



## Freddy Manson (12 Ottobre 2022)

Sto Dembelè è proprio un ritardato, ma si vede già chiaramente dalla faccia


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Ottobre 2022)

ma guarda sto babbuino invece di passarla.......................


----------



## kYMERA (12 Ottobre 2022)

Pareggio, daje.


----------



## Solo (12 Ottobre 2022)

Pareggio, ma serve a poco però.


----------



## Alkampfer (12 Ottobre 2022)

ci stava il rosso babbuilè


----------



## Blu71 (12 Ottobre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> *inter e napoli *vanno agli ottavi di champions, quindi giocheranno sempre martedì/mercoledì ed avranno sempre almeno 2 giorni pieni per preparare il campionato
> *noi *rischiamo di andare in europa league che si gioca il giovedi sera e quindi avere solo l'allenamento del sabato per preparare il match di serie a della domenica



Inutile, per me, fare calcoli simili ora.


----------



## Raryof (12 Ottobre 2022)

Troppo tardi


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Andiamo a vincerla


----------



## gabri65 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Arriva 'sto asteroide, sì o no? Dai che è quasi il 90^.


----------



## @[email protected] (12 Ottobre 2022)

Sto vedendo la partita da 15 minuti ed è un assedio nell'area piccola dell'Inter non riesco ad immaginarmi come possano aver fatto due goal...


----------



## Kayl (12 Ottobre 2022)

@[email protected] ha scritto:


> Sto vedendo la partita da 15 minuti ed è un assedio nell'area piccola dell'Inter non riesco ad immaginarmi come possano aver fatto due goal...


inzaghi ha cavato Dzeko per mettere un terzino e quelli che manovrano per quelli che corrono, ora non tengono più una palla. Dzeko in sta partita non doveva uscire nemmeno se freddato con un fucile a pompa.


----------



## folletto (12 Ottobre 2022)

Io capisco che i due ragazzini sono molto promettenti ma tenere in panca De Jong è assurdo


----------



## @[email protected] (12 Ottobre 2022)

Comunque Dembele mi sembra il primo Leao, testa bassa e solo tanta corsa...


----------



## Hellscream (12 Ottobre 2022)

Sto dembelè è uno dei più grandi veneziani che abbia mai visto


----------



## Kayl (12 Ottobre 2022)

@[email protected] ha scritto:


> Comunque Dembele mi sembra il primo Leao, testa bassa e solo tanta corsa...


è molto peggio, leao quando alzava la testa e decideva di passarla non sbagliava sistematicamente tempo, velocità e forza.


----------



## kYMERA (12 Ottobre 2022)

E niente questi hanno un cul grande quanto una casa


----------



## Solo (12 Ottobre 2022)

Ahahah, che partita. 

Vai a vendere gli scopini del cesso adesso Laporta


----------



## Kayl (12 Ottobre 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Io capisco che i due ragazzini sono molto promettenti ma tenere in panca De Jong è assurdo


De Jong hanno provato a venderlo in tutti i modi al limite del mobbing in estate, farlo giocare per loro è come dire alla tua attuale ragazza che la tua ex era dieci volte meglio di lei, mentre state trombando e sei ammanettato al letto.


----------



## Milanoide (12 Ottobre 2022)

Meritato eh!


----------



## Maurizio91 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> ci stava il rosso babbuilè


Onestamente è inspiegabile il mancato rosso. Con il var diventava facilmente rosso


----------



## Raryof (12 Ottobre 2022)

La voglia di Kessie ahahahahha


----------



## Freddy Manson (12 Ottobre 2022)

Farsa inutile squadra di falliti


----------



## chicagousait (12 Ottobre 2022)

Di quel Barcellona rullo compressore hanno solo il nome.


----------



## @[email protected] (12 Ottobre 2022)

Lautaro ha fatto un filtrante che sinceramente nessun nostro giocatore avrebbe nelle corde di fare...è un top attaccante nulla da dire


----------



## IDRIVE (12 Ottobre 2022)

Non è tanto per la vittoria delle melme, quanto perchè domani dovremo sorbirci sui giornali titoli da impresa leggendaria come se avessero battuto il Barcellona di Guardiola.


----------



## Maurizio91 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> è molto peggio, leao quando alzava la testa e decideva di passarla non sbagliava sistematicamente tempo, velocità e forza.


Leao ha assolutamente l'assist nel suo dna.

Dembelè è una zucca vuota, 10 minuti fa ha mancato un assist facilissimo col compagno solo davanti la porta


----------



## kYMERA (12 Ottobre 2022)

3-3 ma che partita è?


----------



## Solo (12 Ottobre 2022)

Ma il polacco non poteva svegliarsi all'andata?


----------



## chicagousait (12 Ottobre 2022)

Meno male che hanno Lewandowski


----------



## Milanoide (12 Ottobre 2022)

Beh, almeno si è svegliato Lewandowski che continuo a chiedermi perché sia voluto andare lì a tutti i costi


----------



## Kayl (12 Ottobre 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Beh, almeno si è svegliato Lewandowski che continuo a chiedermi perché sia voluto andare lì a tutti i costi


una vita in mezzo ai wurstel, voleva provare le spagnole..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Hanno beccato gol nel recupero stavolta di farlo.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Ottobre 2022)

@[email protected] ha scritto:


> Lautaro ha fatto un filtrante che sinceramente nessun nostro giocatore avrebbe nelle corde di fare...è un top attaccante nulla da dire


Non diventerà mai un super-top, ma ad avercelo.. noi sugli attaccanti dobbiamo davvero stare zitti....

Dal 2012 ad oggi, 10 anni, l'unico con parvenza di essere di alto livello è Leao


----------



## Milanoide (12 Ottobre 2022)

Auguro ai cugini di vincere o pareggiare perché non reggerei Limone in caso di beffa


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Ottobre 2022)

la fiera dell'incapacità


----------



## @[email protected] (12 Ottobre 2022)

Ahahah il presidente totalmente inadatto al gioco del Barcellona, godo!


----------



## Maurizio91 (12 Ottobre 2022)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Non è tanto per la vittoria delle melme, quanto perchè domani dovremo sorbirci sui giornali titoli da impresa leggendaria come se avessero battuto il Barcellona di Guardiola.


Questo sì, ma per l'Inter sarebbe tanta roba andare agli ottavi a spese del Barcellona, che non è ovviamente quel Barcellona, ma anche l'Inter non è nulla di particolare, specialmente a livello europeo.

O almeno, se il Milan buttasse fuori il Farca dalla champions io sarei parecchio contento, consapevole che scendiamo in campo coi Fest, Krunic, Matteo Gabbia, Billi Ballo, Origgi


----------



## Alkampfer (12 Ottobre 2022)

kessie terzino destro. auguri


----------



## emamilan99 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Inutile, per me, fare calcoli simili ora.


insomma.. l'inter al 99% è passata e noi dobbiamo andare a giocarcela in croazia e contro il salisburgo che come abbiamo visto gioca bene bene


----------



## Kayl (12 Ottobre 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> kessie terzino destro. auguri


erano meno disorientati nell'episodio pilota di Lost.


----------



## IDRIVE (12 Ottobre 2022)

Finita. E così passeranno il turno grazie ai furti dell'andata.


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Allucinante come l'abbiano sfangata sti sfigati


----------



## Solo (12 Ottobre 2022)

Godo tantissimo per il Farça. Vediamo cosa vendono adesso. Maiali. 

Poco da dire, complimenti anche a Limone. Se li è inchiappettati due volte con difesa e contropiede.


----------



## chicagousait (12 Ottobre 2022)

Nonostante il pareggio, il Barcellona ne esce sconfitto. Bravo Kessie, ma dove ti portano i soldi


----------



## folletto (12 Ottobre 2022)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Finita. E così passeranno il turno grazie ai furti dell'andata.


Furto che hanno fatto scontare a noi


----------



## Blu71 (12 Ottobre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> insomma.. l'inter al 99% è passata e noi dobbiamo andare a giocarcela in croazia e contro il salisburgo che come abbiamo visto gioca bene bene



Diciamo pure che è di fatto passata ma con che speranze di arrivare in fondo?


----------



## Andris (12 Ottobre 2022)

non si può vedere Piquè ancora in campo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Ottobre 2022)

In Champions Inzaghi porta a spasso Pioli, ennesima dimostrazione.


----------



## Nomaduk (12 Ottobre 2022)

Pagherei per vederli agli ottavi con il city.


----------



## Alkampfer (12 Ottobre 2022)

se vendono io un pensierino a de jong lo farei


----------



## Maurizio91 (12 Ottobre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> insomma.. l'inter al 99% è passata e noi dobbiamo andare a giocarcela in croazia e contro il salisburgo che come abbiamo visto gioca bene bene


Io son già in pre-rosicamento. 
Loro passano in un girone con Bayern e Barcellona, Napoli allucinante, noi a farfalle con il Salisburgo. Non deve succedere.

Consolarsi con quei falliti della Juventus non può più bastare.


----------



## Nomaduk (12 Ottobre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> In Champions Inzaghi porta a spasso Pioli, ennesima dimostrazione.


Beh porta a spasso anche gonde se è per questo.


----------



## Andris (12 Ottobre 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> se vendono io un pensierino a de jong lo farei


un pazzo a tenerlo in panchina, vedi che cambio di passo hanno avuto

mi sembra che Xavi faccia giocare gli amici di quando era al Barcelona in campo per raccomandazione...


----------



## maxxxxi222 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Ottima partita dell'Inter, meritavano anche la vittoria...

Chi era quel ******* che non l'ha passata al compagno davanti alla porta sul 3 a 3? Fossi in inzaghi lo farei tornare a piedi


----------



## Solo (12 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Diciamo pure che è di fatto passata ma con che speranze di arrivare in fondo?


Vabbè, cosa c'entra scusa? Il loro obiettivo è uguale al nostro: incassare i soldi degli ottavi e sperare nel sorteggio. Stop. 

Per loro obiettivo quasi raggiunto, gli manca battere il Viktoria koso. Per noi è più difficile, ma tutto aperto comunque.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Ottobre 2022)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Finita. E così passeranno il turno grazie ai furti dell'andata.



Passeranno senza dubbio ma non faranno molta strada.


----------



## Alkampfer (12 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> un pazzo a tenerlo in panchina, vedi che cambio di passo hanno avuto
> 
> mi sembra che Xavi faccia giocare gli amici di quando era al Barcelona in campo per raccomandazione...


benna de jong tonali .....


----------



## Nomaduk (12 Ottobre 2022)

Cmq hanno beccato il barca con i difensori infortunati altrimenti non so come finiva


----------



## Alkampfer (12 Ottobre 2022)

comunque son contento da una parte , si smetterà di dire che la serie a è l'ultimo campionato d'europa forse.


----------



## Solo (12 Ottobre 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> se vendono io un pensierino a de jong lo farei


Il suo stipendio è tipo 1/3 del nostro monte ingaggi totale


----------



## Wetter (12 Ottobre 2022)

Bella partita, e complimenti all'Inter. Li odio ma quando c'è da dire la verità non mi voglio tirare indietro. Hanno fatto la partita che andava fatta al Camp Nou, grande sofferenza dietro ma micidiali ripartenze. Poi se ci mettiamo che la difesa del Barca attuale fa letteralmente acqua da tutte le parti il gioco è fatto.


----------



## Freddy Manson (12 Ottobre 2022)

E niente, sono passati. Ecco quanto è pesata la ladrata di Dumb-fris dell'andata. Bonolis che dice ora?


----------



## Blu71 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Vabbè, cosa c'entra scusa?* Il loro obiettivo è uguale al nostro: incassare i soldi degli ottavi e sperare nel sorteggio. Stop.*
> 
> Per loro obiettivo quasi raggiunto, gli manca battere il Viktoria koso. Per noi è più difficile, ma tutto aperto comunque.



Certo ma per me il “dramma” delle squadre italiane è proprio questo. Ormai si partecipa per incassare senza nessuna reale ambizione di vincere.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Certo ma per me il “dramma” delle squadre italiane è proprio questo. Ormai si partecipa per incassare senza nessuna reale ambizione di vincere.


Vale per tutti tranne per il Real, PSG, Bayern e le solite 3 o 4 della Premier.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Inter che rotti in xulo. Il giorno che falliranno mi ammazzo di seghe fino a morire


----------



## Blu71 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Vale per tutti tranne per il Real, PSG, Bayern e le solite 3 o 4 della Premier.



Ne sono cosciente ma questo non toglie che non sia gradevole sapere di non avere le forze per arrivare in fondo.


----------



## egidiopersempre (12 Ottobre 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> comunque son contento da una parte , si smetterà di dire che la serie a è l'ultimo campionato d'europa forse.


insomma, giocare 40 minuti in 8 in area....


----------



## Andris (12 Ottobre 2022)

è stata una bella partita, avrebbero potuto vincere entrambe
il Barcelona si è sbilanciato tantissimo e dietro senza Koundè e Christiensen sono la banda del buco
certo che Rafinha mai l'avrei tolto per Fati fuori forma


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Bella partita , nel secondo tempo c'è stata una intensità di gioco di altissimo livello, pareggio che sta un Po stretto all'Inter.


----------



## hiei87 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Rosico un po', ma godrei parecchio a vedere il Barca fuori ai gironi, dopo quello che hanno fatto in sede di mercato.


----------



## meteoras1982 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Bisogna essere realisti l'Inter meritava la vittoria stasera, complimenti alla gara che hanno fatto. Passaggio del turno ormai fatto per loro.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (12 Ottobre 2022)

Mamma mia ho visto gli higlight non ricordavo nemmeno che giocassero le melme, ma quanti gol ha sbagliato il Barca? 

Poteva finire 5 o 6 a 3.


----------



## marktom87 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Ragazzi meglio che passano Napoli e Inter così perdono punti in campionato tanto oltre gli ottavi noi nn andremmo per qualche milione in più che la società si mangia tra parentesi lascano stare e pensiamo a consolidarci in Italia e piano piano rinforzarci per essere tra qualc e anni competitivi


----------



## ILMAGO (13 Ottobre 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> se vendono io un pensierino a de jong lo farei


Inspiegabile non giochi. 
Secondo me al Barcelona come qualità del giocatore è secondo solo a pedri, che è un vero fenomeno. Fortissimo de jong. 

Gavi invece super pompato e sicuramente crescerà tra 2-3 anni, ma oggi è stato bullizzato da barella.
tutti ne parlano in coppia sempre con pedri, ma secondo me pedri è un campione,
Gavi è un BRAHIM DiaZ più difensivo, magari tra 3 anni gioca al Mallorca o al Las Palmas.

inoltre Difesa come se non c’è, terzini osceni (se la giocavano con DEST…) busquets e pique strafiniti.


----------



## ILMAGO (13 Ottobre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Mamma mia ho visto gli higlight non ricordavo nemmeno che giocassero le melme, ma quanti gol ha sbagliato il Barca?
> 
> Poteva finire 5 o 6 a 3.


In realtà vista in diretta l’impressione è sempre stata che l’Inter era sempre più o meno in controllo, anche quando era sotto 0-1 a fine primo tempo su Amazon dicevano milito e seedorf che non era finita perché la partita poteva riaprirsi con un goal dell Inter che evidentemente era nell’aria per dirlo..


----------



## bmb (13 Ottobre 2022)

In sintesi loro vanno agli ottavi con un furto e noi non ci andiamo per la ladrata del secolo


----------



## KILPIN_91 (13 Ottobre 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> In sintesi loro vanno agli ottavi con un furto e noi non ci andiamo per la ladrata del secolo


Esatto. Sempre la stessa storia. Io infatti non seguirò più sto circo,il calcio non fa più per me.


----------



## Tobi (13 Ottobre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> In realtà vista in diretta l’impressione è sempre stata che l’Inter era sempre più o meno in controllo, anche quando era sotto 0-1 a fine primo tempo su Amazon dicevano milito e seedorf che non era finita perché la partita poteva riaprirsi con un goal dell Inter che evidentemente era nell’aria per dirlo..



Beh in controllo forse è eccessivo. 7-8 dietro e contropiede per tutta la partita. Alla fine contano i punti nel calcio ma io non sarei contento di vedere la mia squadra giocare cosi


----------



## Milanoide (13 Ottobre 2022)

Premesso che condivido la tesi secondo cui come rosa siano inferiori a Inter, Napoli ed in parte Juve, bisognerebbe smettere di sminuire l'Inter.
Ha una profondità e qualità media di rosa che nessuno ha.
l'Inter può giocare una partita di chiusura e ripartenze, noi no. 
Noi abbiamo delle buone individualità ed un gioco collettivo che maschera moltissimi limiti. Invidio i Dumfries e De Marco, ma anche i panchinari dietro sono più presentabili dei nostri.
Dzeko, inutile parlarne, vale come lo spirito di Ibra, Giroud e Origi messi insieme.
E devono ancora togliere le ragnatele a Makaku.
Bisogna inoltre capire che noi possiamo costruire poco alla volta ogni anno.
Con un miglioramento netto dei conti siamo ancora sotto lente UEFA .
Se guardo la nostra panchina di due sere fa posso solo pensare sia uno scherzo.
Ma nonostante tutto siamo stati bravi a tenere il campo con dignità contro le avversità. Speriamo che la valanga di gialli non pesi nelle partite successive.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Premesso che condivido la tesi secondo cui come rosa siano inferiori a Inter, Napoli ed in parte Juve, bisognerebbe smettere di sminuire l'Inter.
> Ha una profondità e qualità media di rosa che nessuno ha.
> l'Inter può giocare una partita di chiusura e ripartenze, noi no.
> Noi abbiamo delle buone individualità ed un gioco collettivo che maschera moltissimi limiti. Invidio i Dumfries e De Marco, ma anche i panchinari dietro sono più presentabili dei nostri.
> ...


La panchina dell'inter è abbastanza ridicola. Che poi Dzeko valga quanto quei tre messi insieme è paradossale. Il Barca è una banda e non vale mezzo Chelsea per dire.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Ottobre 2022)

Ma quanto mi stanno sulle palle questi....
Ma quando li radiano questi fallimentari indebitati ?


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Ottobre 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Premesso che condivido la tesi secondo cui come rosa siano inferiori a Inter, Napoli ed in parte Juve, bisognerebbe smettere di sminuire l'Inter.
> Ha una profondità e qualità media di rosa che nessuno ha.
> l'Inter può giocare una partita di chiusura e ripartenze, noi no.
> Noi abbiamo delle buone individualità ed un gioco collettivo che maschera moltissimi limiti. Invidio i Dumfries e De Marco, ma anche i panchinari dietro sono più presentabili dei nostri.
> ...


Ma dai, che hanno una rosa fatta di pezze e di cerotti....
Un club che va avanti a prestiti.
Un'offesa alla legalità e le regole.

Milan e inter non possono stare nella stessa frase.


----------



## Route66 (13 Ottobre 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> In sintesi loro vanno agli ottavi con un furto e noi non ci andiamo per la ladrata del secolo


Più o meno come lo scorso anno, infortuni a mille ed orrori arbitrali che resteranno nella storia ci rimandano a casa.....
Ci riproveremo l'anno prossimo


----------



## ILMAGO (13 Ottobre 2022)

Barcellona club ridicolo, hanno iniziato a perderla già all’andata con il piagnisteo di xavi, per proseguire con la cavolata del comunicato sulle magliette dell’Inter per finire in campo dove sopra di 1 goal in casa son riusciti a prenderne in un tempo ben 3, anzi 4 se Asslani la passa.


----------



## Milanoide (13 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma dai, che hanno una rosa fatta di pezze e di cerotti....
> Un club che va avanti a prestiti.
> Un'offesa alla legalità e le regole.
> 
> Milan e inter non possono stare nella stessa frase.


Eh eh eh! 
Bisogna avere dei santi in paradiso.
Ma non hanno un gran futuro, in teoria.


----------



## Alkampfer (13 Ottobre 2022)

secondo me invece con un allenatore serio il barca ha ancora da dire.
poi se metti kessie terzino destro dalla panchina cosa vuoi ...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Ottobre 2022)

All'andata l'Inter graziata dall'arbitro ma ieri hanno fatto una buona partita poco da dire. Per quanto riguarda il Barca si sapeva che non era uno squadrone, hanno tanti giovani interessanti ma con sto tiki-taka nel 2022 dove vuoi andare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma dai, che hanno una rosa fatta di pezze e di cerotti....
> Un club che va avanti a prestiti.
> Un'offesa alla legalità e le regole.
> 
> Milan e inter non possono stare nella stessa frase.


ma infatti fan pietà. soprattutto come rosa che è oscena quasi in ogni rerparto.
senza lukaku sono in caduta libera in campionato, in CL han fatto queste buone partite col barca perchè si mettono li e ripartono, e poi va a culo... le avrebbero fatte buone anche altre squadre tipo i ladri per dire.
non noi che col nostro gioco spumeggiante mettiamo theo ala destra e lasciamo le voragini.... ma noi abbiamo genio pioli ci sta.


----------



## -Lionard- (13 Ottobre 2022)

Non ho visto una grande prestazione dell'Inter ieri ma al massimo una gara giocata con intelligenza e furbizia. Onestamente nel primo tempo non hanno visto la palla, pur avendo due occasioni nitide, con un catenaccio che a tratti ha ricordato quello storico di Valencia 2003, e nel secondo sono stati cinici ad approfittare degli errori clamorosi e dilettantistici commessi in difesa dai blaugrana. 

In generale però la superiorità tecnica del Barcellona è stata evidente ed impossibile da negare. Il tema è che pur avendo un centrocampo fantastico con due giocatori di livello come Pedri e Gavi, al Barca là davanti manca vera qualità a parte Lewandoski. Doumbele e Rafinha (inguardabile al di là dell'assist) non sono giocatori con cui puoi ambire alla Champions ed anche Ansu Fati è ancora molto acerbo. In difesa poi dire che sono osceni neanche rende l'idea...

Certo se anche noi giocassimo gli scontri contro le big europee in questo modo probabilmente non andremmo incontro alle solite figuracce ed avremmo anche possibilità di vincerle con contropedisti come Leao e Theo ma è anche vero che nessuno ha mai vinto la Champions facendo catenaccio mentre la strada che vogliamo percorrere noi, per quanto tortuosa, lunga e molto faticosa, alla distanza è quella che offre più soddisfazioni.


----------



## Tobi (13 Ottobre 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La panchina dell'inter è abbastanza ridicola. Che poi Dzeko valga quanto quei tre messi insieme è paradossale. Il Barca è una banda e non vale mezzo Chelsea per dire.



Dell'Inter prenderei solo Brozovic e Lautaro da mettere istante 0 titolari

Per il resto niente di che


----------

